# PRStalk icon on main forum list



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 20, 2013)

Some strange button linking to a website called "prstalk" has appeared on the main forum list. Has the forum been hacked for free advertising by another forum, or is this intentional? If it is intentional and we are advertising for them, are we affiliated with them?

Personally, given the slant of this forum I'd have said an Ibanez discussion site would have been more apt.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 20, 2013)

Looks like yet another forum Alex has put up...


----------

